# Good Beginner Fish?



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

My Grandma found a 25g tank, she called us and said she'll see how much it costs if we were interested. Of course (DUH) I'm interested, But what are some good Beginner Fish That I can get (IF of course I can get the tank)


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

If you enjoy watching babies grow, get a rainbow of colors of Platies, they can be very entertaining. And more forgiving of our "learning curves"


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

How many can fit in a 25g?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Start slow, because your tank will need to go threw the Nitrogen Cycle (look in the beginner section) 
I'd say no more then 8-10 for now, you can add more later


----------



## helloperson (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok Thank you


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

To go with your Platies you could have some tetras. Most will be fine in a 25g. Black Neons, Lemon tetras, Bloodfins and Glowlight tetras are all good starting tetras. They are schoolers, so its recommended you get atleast 6. 

You could get a smaller number of Platies and then a school of Tetras to have some variety. 

A handful of Cories for the bottom would finish it off. They are schoolers too, so its recommended you get atleast 4-5 of one type.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

cherry barbs and zebra danios are cool too because they are easy to breed and hardy as well. All said above are also great. They are schoolers too so atleast 6.

Hope this helps


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Harlequin Rasboras are a good fish. They color up nicely when you get them home, school together and their scales will have a metallic shine to them.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I like the black neon tetras. Very pretty black markings and nice sheen and they are tough little fish. A school of 5-8 with one or two of the above mentioned would be great. Mix them up with something with color and you would have a great show tank.


----------

